# FDA Finally Admits Chicken Meat Contains Cancer-Causing Arsenic



## Phoe2006 (Dec 31, 2014)

Posted on*June 7, 2014*by*admin  

http://livingtraditionally.com/fda-finally-admits-chicken-meat-contains-cancer-causing-arsenic/


According to the Associated Press, the FDA finally confirmed that chickens given the drug do indeed test positive for inorganic arsenic.

After years of sweeping the issue under the rug, the FDA has now finally admitted thatchicken meat sold in the USA contains arsenic, a cancer-causing toxic chemical that’s fatal in high doses. But the real story is where this arsenic comes from:*It’s added to the chicken feed on purpose!*As far back as 2006, the IATP’s report*Playing Chicken: Avoiding Arsenic in your meat estimated that more than 70 percent of all U.S. chickens raised for meat are fed arsenic.* It is added to induce faster weight gain on less feed, and creating the perceived appearance of a healthy color in meat from chickens, turkeys and hogs.

*

*

*

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has found that nearly half of all chickens tested have absorbed inorganic arsenic, the most toxic form, in their liver. Based on that finding, the agency asked Pfizer to stop manufacturing Roxarsone, the arsenic-containing drug that’s added to feed to fatten chickens and give meat a bright pink hue.

The Wall Street Journal reports:

“The agency said it recently conducted a study of 100 broiler chickens that detected inorganic arsenic at higher levels in the livers of chickens treated with 3-Nitro compared with untreated chickens … Pfizer said sale of 3-Nitro would be stopped by early July in order to allow animal producers to transition to other treatments.”


But even as its arsenic-containing product is pulled off the shelves, the FDA continues its campaign of denial, claiming arsenic in chickens is at such a low level that it’s still safe to eat. This is even as the*FDA*says arsenic is a carcinogen, meaning it increases the risk of cancer.

But what the industry is hiding from you is the fact that arsenic* is extremely toxic to human health.*The University of South Carolina Department of Environmental Health Sciences warns that arsenic, along with lead and mercury, are known to produce horrible neurological effects on developing fetuses and young children. Arsenic in general is said to be about four times as poisonous as Mercury. The trivalent Arsenic As+3 is considered 60 times more toxic than the pentavalent As +5.

A**study*published in the Journal of the American Medical Association found that individuals who consumed large quantities of arsenic-tinged rice, in the absence of other known arsenic exposure, showed significant cellular changes linked to cancer development.

Numerous reports have since confirmed that ingested arsenic can cause*Bowen disease(squamous cell carcinoma in situ); invasivesquamous cell carcinoma;*basal cell carcinoma of the skin; and (less frequently) internal cancers of the lung, the kidney, the bladder, and the liver.[

What’s astonishing about all this is that the FDA tells consumers*it’s safe to eat cancer-causing arsenic*but it’s*dangerous*to drink elderberry juice!

*

Source;

http://www.nih.gov/news/health/jul2014/niehs-08.htm

mercola.com

Natural News


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 31, 2014)

Good job government!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 31, 2014)

Is this specific to certain brands or all chickens bred for distribution within the US?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 31, 2014)

Idk I just saw this and wanted to share because of the amounts of chicken we all eat. I was looking for more info on this, but got sidetracked. It appears all chicken that comes from these big chicken companies. I prefer free range myself but there's a huge price difference between the 2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 31, 2014)

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/money/industries/food/2011-06-08-fda-chicken-arsenic_n.htm

The*FDA*said Wednesday that a new study by the agency shows that an ingredient in chicken feed that contains arsenic, called Roxarsone, may make its way into parts of the bird that are eaten. Previous studies have indicated the arsenic was eliminated with chicken waste.

Pfizer, which makes the feed ingredient, said Wednesday that it will pull it off the market in the*United States. The FDA said it would be banned because it is a carcinogen.

Many poultry producers have already stopped feeding their birds the ingredient, which was used to kill parasites and promote growth.

The FDA said people do not need to stop eating chicken that may have been treated with the drug.*Michael Taylor, FDA's deputy commissioner for foods, says the study raised "concerns of a very low but completely avoidable exposure to a carcinogen."

Pfizer said in a statement that its subsidiary, Alpharma, is suspending sales next month in response to the FDA findings. The company said it is not withdrawing the ingredient immediately so chicken producers have time to transition their birds off the drug.

Scott Brown of Pfizer Animal Health's Veterinary Medicine Research and Development division said the company also sells the ingredient in about a dozen other countries. He said Pfizer is reaching out to regulatory authorities in those countries and will decide whether to sell it on an individual basis.

In a study of 100 chickens, the FDA found that chickens that had eaten the Roxarsone had higher levels of inorganic arsenic — as opposed to organic arsenic, which is naturally occurring — in their livers than chickens that had not been fed Roxarsone. Inorganic arsenic is more toxic than the naturally occurring form.

Roxarsone has long been a concern for environmental groups worried about its presence in chicken waste and the resulting effects on human health in areas with high chicken production. Maryland state lawmakers have tried to force a ban in that state, saying the arsenic ends up in the*Chesapeake Bay.

The*National Chicken Council, which represents companies that produce and process chickens, said in a statement that the ingredient has been used to maintain good health in chickens for many years, and that it is used in "many, but not all" flocks.

"Chicken is safe to eat," the group said.

Copyright 2011 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 31, 2014)

And that is why fast food places like kfc, churches and popeyes have signs about cancer from their food. local grass fed & finished or wild/hunted fowl for me.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 1, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> And that is why fast food places like kfc, churches and popeyes have signs about cancer from their food. local grass fed & finished or wild/hunted fowl for me.





Wait what?     They have signs about their food causing cancer?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah man, i trip' d the fuck out when i read it and made a big deal about it & took pictures on a busy day of about 30 people in line and they all left without ordering. Manager was pissed the fuck off lmfao. 

Every fast food establishment must have signs per state of ca prop #? That they must divulge cancer related shit to the public. They all state that the food you are eating causes cancer from they way they are made i.e. raised & fed, and cooked. Smoking meats and the type of cooking oil, etc also creates cancer.

But society is so fast paced and always on the go, we dont care about dying sooner as long as we eat faster right?.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yea everything in California causes cancer. We use to get gloves for work and apparently they caused cancer in California only lol. Next time u get something out of a warehouse or somewhere out of Cali look at the tags


----------



## Big-John (Jan 1, 2015)

This is insane! So is this gonna be stopped or will our stupid government let this continue?


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 1, 2015)

Big-John said:


> This is insane! So is this gonna be stopped or will our stupid government let this continue?



You have the wrong mindset. The solution is to not eat there. Not another government regulation.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 1, 2015)

amateurmale said:


> You have the wrong mindset. The solution is to not eat there. Not another government regulation.


I understand what you are saying. But I'm already looking into getting my own chickens but it's hard to have enough to supply me and the family all year. I don't have the options of organic chicken as much as most. Either way it needs stopped.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 2, 2015)

The big meat/farmimg co's spend millions on lobbying congress, just like plastic spends billions on lobbying. Nothing that is good for the environment is profitable and the government will not do what is in your best interests.  I love america, i love my country and i wouldnt want to be anywhere else, but our government is all wrong and needs reformation but a society must give up rights/freedoms to be protected.. in this case, its the opposite because society is saying it is ok since we keep buying this garbage.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 3, 2015)

Population control


----------



## Big-John (Jan 3, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Population control


I swear that crosses my mind all the time.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 3, 2015)

Big-John said:


> I swear that crosses my mind all the time.



Well when you have czars in power that believe in population control then it all makes sense.  Fact of the matter is you could put every human being in the world in the state of Texas and it still wouldnt be as crowded at New York City.


John Holdren, Obama's Science Czar, says: Forced abortions and mass sterilization needed to save the planet


----------



## Big-John (Jan 3, 2015)

amateurmale said:


> Well when you have czars in power that believe in population control then it all makes sense.  Fact of the matter is you could put every human being in the world in the state of Texas and it still wouldnt be as crowded at New York City.
> 
> 
> John Holdren, Obama's Science Czar, says: Forced abortions and mass sterilization needed to save the planet


I did not know that. I just can't figure out why our government continues to let these things happen. Same as the welfare system and how so many people are on it and don't need it. It's just frustrating.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 3, 2015)

Ther is is plenty of open land not being used for jack shit, desert and swamp. Over population is bullshit. Im into conspiracy theories,  dont get me wrong.  I just know if we as a society in whole really cared about eating healthier and establishing a better environment,  we would lobby congress, start our own companies, etc, etc to do something to make a positive change. Its just hard because american business is total opposite and can only be beaten if everyone came together and choose to spend their $ else where it would make business change for the better. Walmart is one of the shittiest companies, but if every fucking person stopped shopping their, it would either change its business plan or die, same goes for meat industry. 

Tried to keep this thread on topic and not deviate from the cancer subject.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 3, 2015)

amateurmale said:


> Well when you have czars in power that believe in population control then it all makes sense.  Fact of the matter is you could put every human being in the world in the state of Texas and it still wouldnt be as crowded at New York City.
> 
> 
> John Holdren, Obama's Science Czar, says: Forced abortions and mass sterilization needed to save the planet


Space exploration and mining mars will save us. If everyone would stop wasting time on stupid shit.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm sure there is a lot more to cancer but I believe we think we are more in control of these things than we really are.
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/jan/02/two-thirds-adult-cancers-bad-luck


----------



## thebrick (Mar 15, 2015)

Having dealt with cancer this past year, I have read a lot about this. Phoe made a great point about chicken. Arsenic is a known carcinogen. I have also ready that virtually all brown rice on the market today tested positive for arsenic. Not good since we tend to include that in our diets a lot too.

How Much Arsenic Is in Your Rice - Consumer Reports


----------



## jack3d14 (Jul 23, 2015)

This is insane! And how do you know free range is any better? How is anyone supposed to know what they're actually getting? ...just sick.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 23, 2015)

jack3d14 said:


> This is insane! And how do you know free range is any better? How is anyone supposed to know what they're actually getting? ...just sick.


Free range chicken isn't grown in a factory from a hatchling to a full grown chicken in less than 2 weeks. It don't contain hormones either.


----------



## jack3d14 (Jul 24, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Free range chicken isn't grown in a factory from a hatchling to a full grown chicken in less than 2 weeks. It don't contain hormones either.



yeah anyone can say that but who is overseeing everything to make sure that is the case? FDA doesn't do squat


----------



## squatster (Nov 24, 2015)

All we eat in this house is chicken and rice


----------

